# Lab results and Chiropractic Care



## smandysen (Aug 13, 2013)

To start off with, I have to say I'm feeling pretty good. I have energy, which I haven't had for years, and I'm hanging in at a 10 lb weight loss...I have 10 more I'd like to lose, but they are being stubborn!

13 Aug 13
Previously Taking 75 mcg levothyroxine daily, bump to 88 mcg
Labs: 
TSH: 2.17 (0.465-4.680) 
FT4: 1.38 (0.64-1.79)
FT3: 2.5 (2.3-4.2)

8 Nov 13
Taking 88 mcg levothyroxine daily, add Cytomel (Liothyronine) 10mcg. 
Labs: 
TSH: 1.7 (0.465-4.680) exactly where my Endo wants it. 
FT4: 1.5 (0.64-1.79)
T3: 73.4 (80-200) (Endo doesn't like to run Free T3)
Cortisol: 9.9 (6.2-19.4) Blood, not saliva tested

***About 1 Feb I started Chiropractic care. I have a lot of spinal issues I never knew I had, including scoliosis. My doc is teaching me about spinal health and how most maladies trace back to the spine. I am going 2-3 times a week for adjustments and realignment care.

12 Feb 14
Taking 88 mcg levothyroxine daily, Reduce Cytomel (Liothyronine) to 5 mcg. 
Labs: 
TSH: 0.023 (0.465-4.680) 
FT4: 1.15 (0.64-1.79)
FT3: 3.5 (2.3-4.2)

14 April 14
Taking 88 mcg levothyroxine daily- reduce to 75mcg daily, Cytomel (Liothyronine) 5mcg. (He gave me the option to keep Levo at 88 and discontinue Cytomel, but I feel so much better with the Cytomel in my system...I chose to reduce Levo instead)
Labs: 
TSH: 0.223 (0.465-4.680)
FT4: 1.36 (0.64-1.79)
FT3: 2.970 (2.0-4.4)
Edited to add:
TPO AB: 17 IU/ML (0-34) listed as Critical on lab report
Thyroglobulin, antibody: 6.2 IU/ML (0.0-0.9) listed as high, critical on lab report

Independently through my chiropractor I did some saliva testing and found I am in adrenal fatigue and have low progesterone and Estrone. Most hormonal indicators put me well into menopause at age 42.

So...my question...
I have always responded very well with any medication changes and within 4-6 weeks have adjusted to the satisfactory range. I don't know how the Cytomel and Synthroid respond to each other, but it appears that my FT3 is in the good range, but the TSH is out of wack. I know that TSH is not a good indicator, but that is what my Endo is trying to work with. My FT4 looks good on the last labs as well. I feel great. Is my TSH that much of a problem when the FT3 and FT4 are at a good spot? I am making progress in the chiropractic care and she is working on adjusting me with my thyroid in mind as well. Does anyone have experience with how chiropractic care fits into all this? I just know I feel much better overall.

I will be starting Nufem-homeopathic hormone rejuvenation therapy at the end of the month to address hormone shortages and will be working on healing adrenals as well.

Thanks for your insight!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> 12 Feb 14
> Taking 88 mcg levothyroxine daily, Reduce Cytomel (Liothyronine) to 5 mcg.
> Labs:
> TSH: 0.023 (0.465-4.680)
> ...


 Your doctor is adjusting your medication doses on TSH which is not a good thing. Your doctor needs to be dosing you on your FT-4 and FT-3 which are the active hormone in your system. Mid to 3/4 range is goal for both FT-4 and FT-3 and your April labs have you barely over 1/2 range on FT-4 and well below 1/2 range on FT-3.

It is my opinion that your February labs looked better than April. How were you feeling in February? Labs can change slightly being on the same medication - due to when you took med, how much water you took it with, what foods you ate before or after , activity levels , etc. If it were me I would go back on 88mcg Levo and 10mcg Cytomel for a few months to see what happens. You likely have antibodies suppressing your TSH when properly medicated. I am one who has little to no TSH with optimal or close to optimal range Free's.


----------



## smandysen (Aug 13, 2013)

I am pretty much feeling the same as I was in Feb...I've yet to pick up my 77 mcg prescription.

So how do I address this? I go for an appointment the end of May.

How do I know if I have antibodies suppressing TSH? Is that a thyroid AB Panel? I am awaiting results on that. Hoping they are in today.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Keep filling your old existing prescriptions and go find another doctor. I had multiple bottles of differing med strengths while doctor shopping. Be sure and ask for refill prescriptions from any other doctor you go to as not to run out of any dose combination you get yourself on. It's a few $$ extra out of your pocket but it gives you the time to doctor shop and not suffer from being not properly medicated.

Show up at your new doctor tell them what meds you are taking (Feb doses) and get an idea how they feel about TSH suppression due to antibodies and in range Free's. In range for a thyroid patient is as I said - minimum 1/2 to 3/4 range for both FT-4 and FT-3. Most doctors will have no idea what you mean so be prepared to ask for the lab you need to "prove it" I asked for a TBII lab and it was elevated and that gave me a few more months with a doctor until she went back to being concerned with my TSH - on I went to doctor #7 post TT. I have been with him for 4-5 years now and he monitors the Free's although he runs the TSH which is always way below range.


----------



## smandysen (Aug 13, 2013)

I just got my thyroglobulin antibodies result... 6.2 IU/ML (0.0-0.9) So...it's way high. 
TPO AB: 17 IU/ML (0-34 IU/ML)


----------



## smandysen (Aug 13, 2013)

Will start shopping for a new doc... 

We are only here 2 more years-so much fun to do this every 1-3 years.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

An ultrasound would definitely be in order here w/those high antibodies. Also, your most recent FT3 is in the basement. Doc should not have lowered your Cytomel but was correct in lowering your Thyroxine.

Let us know what you decide to do here.


----------



## smandysen (Aug 13, 2013)

I called my Endo to verify that he received the results. He hadn't so I shared them. He said there was nothing to worry about...that the test just proves why the I have a thyroid issue. My maternal grandma had thyroid cancer and I'm sure my Mom has a thyroid issue. It runs in the family. I will be taking the results to him and will request an ultrasound. If he won't do it, I guess I'll be looking for a new doc. Will need to check with my insurance to see how I go about changing docs.


----------



## smandysen (Aug 13, 2013)

I have an ultrasound scheduled for Tuesday...


----------



## smandysen (Aug 13, 2013)

I had my ultrasound today. Doc said everything looks normal. No nodules, good blood flow. Thyroid is expected size for thyroid which has had RAI treatment done. I can breathe a bit easier now.

Anything else I should watch out for?


----------



## smandysen (Aug 13, 2013)

Content moved to a new post.


----------

